# Trendline



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

I have looked @ the Trend mortise/tenon jig online. I would like to hear from anyone who has used it or is otherwise knowledgeable about it.
Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Are you talking about the one below ?

Trend® Mortise & Tenon Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

If so you may want to take a look at the link below, you can find this one one eBay for about 25.00 to 50.oo 
and it will do the same as the Trend..

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html

======


\


Bonka said:


> I have looked @ the Trend mortise/tenon jig online. I would like to hear from anyone who has used it or is otherwise knowledgeable about it.
> Thank you.


----------



## johnk (Aug 29, 2008)

I had one and it was great for smaller pieces with a smaller router (not a 3hp p-c) as router support was only OK. Care had to be taken with registration to maintain accuracy. Not a production item but nice for the money. The one that Bobj3 pointed out looks promising - especially at the price. The mortise pal looks attractive as well.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I had a Trent M/T jig, and quickly discovered that it did not have any capability of adjusting the tightness of fit between the created mortise and the mating tenon. They were frequently way too loose or too tight to suit me. I ended up buying a Leigh FMT, which has adjustment capability for this. Although it was expensive, I've never regreted it. 

The mortice pal is very good and easy to use if you are willing to use floating tenons. You can make tenon stock to fit accurately with a planer and then just cut the tenons to size with a table saw. Rounding the tenon edges can be done on a router table, but square edge tenons that fit the non-round portion of the mortice are easier to make and are just as strong, if their thickness is right for the mortice. The half circle void that is left makes a good reservoir for glue squeeze out. 

Charley


----------



## johnk (Aug 29, 2008)

CharleyL. brings up a good point about tenons - floating or fixed. I chose equipment that will let me do either with precision. I generall wind up with the floating tenons as it takes me less time to incorporate than the fixed tenons - more steps involved for the things I do. You also have to consider the style of the pieces you are making. Nothing like the look and strength of a dowel pinned fixed mortise and tenon joine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys


I will 2nd the floating type,if you want to adjusting the tightness it's easy with the floating type you can make them so tight you can hear them squeak all the way into place but you do need some room for the glue at some point..

After all we are taking about wooden dowels not steel dowel pins.

=======


----------

